# PROTECTION SPORTS SEMINAR



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Paul Cipparone(Ring & SchH trainer) is putting this on. it should be a good event.
Events,working dog,seminar,freestyle,schutzhund,protection,decoy,canine good citizen,CGC,


----------

